# tripod for macro and landscape



## mapgirl (Jan 1, 2012)

I've used my Slik for years and am now  ready (frustrated enough) to buy something more substantial.  But I'm  mired in the realm of TOO MUCH INFORMATION!  Or maybe just too many  options.  So I could use some advice.

I mostly use the tripod for botanical macro and landscape shooting.  
I prefer flip locks.
I need leg angles that are independently adjustable.
In order to get very close to the ground, I assume I don't want a center post?  Or other ideas?
I'm used to a 2-way cheap pan/tilt, but am considering a ball head with quick-release.  Suggestions?
My load is only about 3 to 4 lbs--Canon EOS 400D but considering moving up.  
I'm about 5' 5"
I can't really spend more than $400 total.

Any thoughts, advice, warnings are greatly appreciated!


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 1, 2012)

Which SLIK do you already have?  I really like mine, and got it for similar reasons that you're wanting it for.  Without removing the center column on mine, I believe it can reach min height of like 8" or something...  You can also remove the center column and flip it upside-down so you can actually achieve negative working height (I guess if you wanted to lower the camera into a hole or pit, etc.)


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 1, 2012)

I recently ordered the Manfrotto 055XPROB. I top it with the Joby Ballhead X.  I am completely happy with it.

Manfrotto 055XPROB Aluminum Tripod Legs (Black) 055XPROB B&H

Joby Ballhead X (Black) BH2-01EN B&H Photo Video


----------



## table1349 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good read for your needs: Macro Photography


----------



## usayit (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's what I have found to be the most flexible (for me).

1) 1 Aluminum sturdy tripod of your choice.  I prefer Manfrotto/Bogen or Gitzo.  It doesn't have to be some exotic expensive thing.  Just a plain jane sturdy tripod.   Focus on weight(s), height(s), locking mechanisms etc that fit your needs.   Some have shown a preference towards geared center columns (expensive) but I prefer rapid center columns.  You shouldn't shy away from used as there isn't much to break on these tripods.   I have two.  Bogen 3021 pro (old one that I purchased at a camera swap from $35) and a Manfrotto 3021S (short).   Short versions are somewhat rare but it doesn't matter in this case.    I purchased it because it was shorter when folded.  

2) Bogen 3 way pan head QR.  I found this useful for finite adjustment over the ball head.  Mine is a very old one bought used for a few bucks.  Again, at a camera swap meet. 

3) Short center column.  Ok mine isn't the short but if you look closely, it is a special center column that splits in half (notice the allen head bolts in the center column).  The wrench is attached to one of the legs.  They don't make it anymore but the short columns allow you to set the tripod's legs far apart and very low.  Since there will be two center columns, you should be able to reach full height even with the short column.  

4) Tripod arm.  Mine is a Promaster.  I wouldn't recommend it but it works fine right now.  The promaster center column was flimsy but I was lucky that the center column from my other Bogen tripod fit.  Notice that my center columns are the older non-beveled style from Bogen.  I've seen better options out there.  The Manfrotto lateral arm doesn't have angle adjustment which sucks!  Not sure if manfrotto makes something similar but I haven't seen one.   

5) Old novoflex focus rails.   This was an ebay find for not much.   I think it dates back to the 50s.   


Thoughts that come to my mind:
* Focus rails are a must.  (I didn't think so in the beginning)
* 3 way pan was easier for macro than a ball head.
* Some of the new tripod designs have the center column that can be shifted horizontally (I checked them out in the store).  It didn't feel as flexible as having two columns (w/ arm attachment) that can be adjusted independently.  









Hope this gives you some ideas.


----------



## Overread (Jan 2, 2012)

Legs wise I'm not a big fan of horizontal options like the Manfrotto 055XPROB series. The legs are good don't get me wrong, and they are a very popular as a not too expensive, yet decent option on the market. However the horizontal arm tends to be more a distraction/problem than a help, esp since the setup isn't that sturdy unless the middle arm is held right in the middle of the tripod (by which point you've got a long 4th leg sticking out that you've got to deal with). (Ps I've not tried options like USA lists above)
I'd far rather go for a set of legs which has either no centre column or a removable one which allows you to mount the tripod head right to the middle of the legs


On the topic of tripod heads, for macro work you really want a Geared tripod head. The Manfrotto Junior geared head is a solid and good choice for many using DSLRs for macro work, don't let the junior fool you its very solid. The special feature of these heads is to allow you to change the angle of each of the 3 axis with very fine control, whilst holding the setup firm at the same time. You can release the lock pressure for faster respositioning, but you have to have your hand on the release control for the specific axis the whole time (thus making the head quite useless for tracking moving subjects).  

They also make solid heads for landscape, buildings - basically any situation where you want fine control and have time to setup the legs and head. The downside is that they are heavier heads. There are higher spec ones, but they are heavier still and also much more expensive; for DSLRs and typical macro/landscape work they are overkill - aimed more at medium format and much heavier setups.


----------



## mapgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

First, thank you all for your responses.
mjhoward:  I don't think they make my Silk anymore.  It's a Sprint Pro 3-way GM
gryphonslair99:  great, informative link.  It brings up the Benbo, which I've been wondering about
usayit:  impressive setup
overread:  ah, you bring up my main quandary

I  was leaning towards Manfrotto 055PROB legs with a 496RC2 ball head.   However, that center column thing concerns me.  I probably would keep  the camera close to the center, so perhaps that would take care of the  stability problem.  But that 4th leg sticking out seems awkward.  But,  other than pricey Gitzos, I'm not seeing decent legs without center  columns.  Any suggestions?  I used the online chat at B&H and the  guy kept giving me links to Oben and Benbo, but both look like they use  the same setup as Manfrotto.  And he couldn't tell me if they were any  more stable than the Manfrotto.
Also, the type of head is now  baffling me.  I have two macro books:  one guy swears by ball heads and  the other (of course) insists on 3way pan heads.  I will also look into  overread's suggestion of geared head.

Help?


----------



## Overread (Jan 2, 2012)

I know some people will reverse the centre column with the O55XPROB legs, so that the tripod head is underneath the centre column and between the legs; letting them get down low without the 4th leg problem. It's one way to work around the problem. Also check out the 2nd hand market; tripods devalue really quickly even when there is little to nothing wrong with them; though expect older ones to be very solid and heavy in build. 


As for tripod heads; a 3way pan is a good option, though it lacks that finess that the geared head has. For macro work I find that makes for a massive difference in ease of use; it might be slower, but its faster since once its set you don't have any droop problems. Droop is something ballheads can suffer from, unless you hit the top range ones; It's also important to note that this droop isn't visible on regular lenses, but is very visible once you are into the 1:1 range macro work. 

Generally though macro has a lot of different approaches depending on what you shoot, how you shoot and how you like to operate. So don't get totally hooked on their being only one approach; just read into all the variations and then head down the path that best suits you


----------



## SCraig (Jan 2, 2012)

I also have the Manfrotto 410 gear head and for precise control it works very well.  As Overread said it is useless for action shots for for non-moving (or very slow moving) macro shots it is solid as a rock.

I have a Manfrotto 190XB tripod and it will get the bottom of the head about 3 or 4 inches off the ground.  The legs splay virtually straight out and it comes with a very short (roughly 3") center column to replace the long one.


----------



## mapgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

SCraig said:


> I have a Manfrotto 190XB tripod and it will get the bottom of the head about 3 or 4 inches off the ground.  The legs splay virtually straight out and it comes with a very short (roughly 3") center column to replace the long one.



It does?  Is that in the box or do you order that separately?  I'm not seeing that option on B & H and it sounds like something I'd like to look into.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 2, 2012)

The 190 and 055 are essentially the same, just different sizes. I have had no stability issues with the center column and you can go horizontal with it to get it out of the way. 




IMG_5929 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## SCraig (Jan 2, 2012)

mapgirl said:


> It does?  Is that in the box or do you order that separately?  I'm not seeing that option on B & H and it sounds like something I'd like to look into.


It's in the box, well actually it's stuck in the bottom of the center column.  It has as little snap ring that holds it in the bottom of the regular center column when not in use.  

As EIngerson shows above, the 190 and his 055 will get very low to the ground 

Edit ... Pix, and I apologize for the depth of field.  It's just above freezing here in Tennessee, the wind is blowing with 35mph gusts, I'm wearing a t-shirt, and like a complete idiot I went outside to shoot these without a coat.  By the time I got to about the second one I had completely forgotten everything I knew about photography 

Photo 1 - Shows the short column stored in the bottom of the center column.





Photo 2 - Shows the short column replacing the center column.





Photo 3 - Just because it was already installed, this is the Manfrotto 410 "Mini" geared head


----------



## usayit (Jan 2, 2012)

mapgirl said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Manfrotto 190XB tripod and it will get the bottom of the head about 3 or 4 inches off the ground.  The legs splay virtually straight out and it comes with a very short (roughly 3") center column to replace the long one.
> ...



Manfrotto 055LLA Low Angle Adapter 055LAA B&H Photo Video


----------



## Overread (Jan 2, 2012)

Just to add that the newer 055XPROB series tripod legs (and newer 190 series ones) of which you can see one in EIngerson last post, can't use the low angle head adaptors since the block that secures the tripod head (that you can see in the middle of the legs in that picture holding the column in its horizontal angle) is a perminant fixed feature of the legs


----------



## SCraig (Jan 2, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...04rc2-tripod-head-w-quick-release-plates.html

Here's a deal on a tripod head from one of the forum regulars.


----------



## vickylou01 (Feb 4, 2012)

I am having the same dilemma, I am looking for an affordable tripod to use solely for close up and macro photography. I am a novice and have only had my 60mm macro lens 1 month. I was hopeing to be able to use it hand held but have found this is very difficult with slight movement resulting in loss of focus. My hands are not steady enough when trying to manually focus either using the view finder or live view with x5 or x10 magnification, I guess lots of practise with help improve my technique. Can anyone recommend an affordable tripod with head for under £100. I want to be able to use it close to the ground as well as at full height. A geared head appears to be way out of my budget so i guess i am looking at a 3 way or ball head. Thanks.


----------



## mapgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

vickylou01 said:


> I am having the same dilemma, I am looking for an affordable tripod to use solely for close up and macro photography. I am a novice and have only had my 60mm macro lens 1 month. I was hopeing to be able to use it hand held but have found this is very difficult with slight movement resulting in loss of focus. My hands are not steady enough when trying to manually focus either using the view finder or live view with x5 or x10 magnification, I guess lots of practise with help improve my technique. Can anyone recommend an affordable tripod with head for under £100. I want to be able to use it close to the ground as well as at full height. A geared head appears to be way out of my budget so i guess i am looking at a 3 way or ball head. Thanks.



First, I want to thank everyone who replied to my initial posting.  You all were VERY helpful.  And I am happy with what I ended up buying.
vickylou01--I was just going to post about what I did buy, and, hopefully it will help you too, since I also work with a 60mm macro.
I got the Manfrotto 190XB Tripod Legs.  That model has a center column which comes out, so you can get all the way to the ground.  I just wasn't comfortable with the 190xPROB version and its center column that can be swung out to a horizontal position.  It didn't seem stable enough for me.  The XB is perfect.
I'd never worked with a ball head before, so I went to a camera shop to try it out and I hated it!  Clearly this is a very personal choice, since many people prefer them.  So I got a Manfrotto 804RC2 3-Way Pan/Tilt Head with RC2 Quick Release & 200PL-1.  
Since you are just starting out with macro photography, you can certainly stop with good legs and a good head.  When the time comes, you might consider getting mag slider.  It allows you to make minor adjustments to your framing and focusing without having to move the entire tripod.  I got the Velbon Super Mag Slider, which seemed a decent compromise between the cheapie Chinese ones on e-bay and the super expensive ones elsewhere.  
Best of luck and enjoy your 60mm!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 4, 2012)

Very nice. Glad you got a nice tripod.


----------

